# The official Windows 7 thread.



## soumya (Apr 19, 2009)

_There will be a lot of news regarding Windows 7 in the coming months and it will be cool to keep all the information in a single thread. Starting Now!_


*Windows 7 RC coming to MSDN/Technet soon, public May 5*​
A page over at Microsoft Partners has been updated to show that Windows 7 RC will be publically released on May 5, and should be available for MSDN and Technet subscribers now. However, clicking through the download link will only get you the beta, right now.

This would seem to jive with an earlier leak on a Microsoft page saying that the RC would be available in May, but that was taken down soon after it was reported.

Well see how long this page stays updated with the Windows 7 RC information, or how long it'll take before RC does actually hit MSDN and Technet.

*www.neowin.net/images/uploaded/partner.png

Source


----------



## Faun (Apr 19, 2009)

*Re: The official Windows 7 thread*

Welcome to win 7


----------



## soumya (Apr 19, 2009)

*Windows 7 to natively support HD 4890 and HD4770*

*images.tweaktown.com/imagebank/News_ati-radeon-cpu.jpg​
Some good news about Windows 7 for ATi fans, AMD/ATi has managed to get the drivers for the HD 4890 and the 4770 integrated into the Windows 7 DVD. 

Source


----------



## redhat (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: The official Windows 7 thread*

waiting...


----------



## anandk (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: The official Windows 7 thread*

Windows 7 sure promises to be an exciting OS!


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: The official Windows 7 thread*

^ Yup ... That's for sure .. lukin frwd to its release !


----------



## desiibond (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: The official Windows 7 thread*

I will buy windows 7 whatever the price is.


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: The official Windows 7 thread*

^^ I'll try b'fore buy.


----------



## soumya (Apr 22, 2009)

*Windows 7 security features*

User account control (UAC), a feature that debuted with Vista, is been tuned to generate fewer invasive pop-ups.

BitLocker encryption will be extended to cover USB drives, a feature described as BitLocker To Go. A remote access feature, called DirectAccess, will be included that makes setting up secure remote access far easier than was previously possible. The same feature will allow sys admins to patch remotely-connected devices. Network Access Protection, a separate feature, can be used to restrict access to corporate networks to only fully-patched PCs.

Another feature, AppLocker, will give sys admins the ability to control what applications can run on corporate systems, including the ability to remotely purge disavowed applications.

Full Story@The Register


----------



## soumya (Apr 23, 2009)

*Windows 7 RC completed, build 7100*

*www.neowin.net/images/news/newlogos/ms_win7.gif​
Company insiders and Wzor have confirmed that 7100 is the official Windows 7 RC build.

7100.0.winmain_win7rc.090421-1700 was compiled on Tuesday and has reportedly been handed out to OEM partners and TAP gold customers. Earlier this month we reported that build 7077 had leaked online and that Microsoft
were pushing towards a 7100 RC release.

Microsoft recently published details about a public RC due for May 5th. We expect MSDN/TechNet customers to receive the bits within the next week if the company is still targeting May 5th.

According to reports, 7115.0.winmain.090421-1650 is the latest build internally at the time of writing. 

Neowin


----------



## topgear (Apr 25, 2009)

*Windows 7 Can Be Hacked, No Fix*



> *Earlier today at the Hack In The box Security Conference, security researchers showed how easy it is to hack into Windows 7. Ouch.*
> 
> The question to ask first is this: can't every piece of software be hacked in some fashion? Quite frankly, yes. However, Microsoft (unfortunately) deals with hackers on a daily basis, patching security holes in the Windows operating system, Internet Explorer, and various programs in the Office suite. In some ways, hackers bring job stability to those who specialize in thwarting security intrusions, those who fill holes where perpetrators like to sneak in. But what if the problem can't be fixed? What if the window is wide open and there's not one thing Microsoft or any other company can do to shut it closed?
> 
> ...



*www.tomshardware.com/news/Windows-7-Hacked-controlled,7619.html

I think M$ will fix all these security related issues in final release


----------



## soumya (Apr 25, 2009)

*Windows 7 to have an 'XP mode'*

*www.winsupersite.com/images/win7/vxp_01.jpg


*www.winsupersite.com/images/win7/vxp_17.jpg​
Microsoft is trying to make it easier to sway users of Windows XP onto the latest version of its operating system.

For some time now, the company has been quietly building a "Windows XP mode" that uses virtualization to allow Windows 7 to easily run applications designed for Windows XP. According to sources familiar with the product, the application compatibility mode is built on the Virtual PC technology that Microsoft acquired in 2003, when it scooped up the assets of Connectix.

By adding the compatibility mode, Microsoft is aiming to address one of the key shortcomings of Windows Vista: its compatibility issues with software designed for Windows XP and earlier versions of the operating system.

Details of the Windows XP mode, previously known as Virtual Windows XP, were first published earlier Friday by the Windows SuperSite blog.

The technology has not been part of the beta version of Windows 7 or previously disclosed by Microsoft, but is expected to be released alongside the upcoming release candidate version. Microsoft said on Friday that it will release it to developers next week and publicly starting May 5. 

Screenshots 

Article


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 25, 2009)

*Windows 7 doomed from beginning - unfixable hack?*
During the currently running Hack in the Box security conference in Dubai on Thursday, researchers Vipin Kumar and Nitin Kumar have said that they have created a method of hacking Windows 7 that is unfixable by the folks over in Redmond. 

According to the report by Electronista, VBootkit 2.0 was used to show how Windows 7 could be compromised during boot up. The exploit is said to be suited only to the upcoming Microsoft operating system and according to the makers, probably won't be fixable. 





The program is said to be just 3KB big and it allows hackers to change important system files which are loading into memory during the boot up process. Since no data is alerted on the hard drive itself, it is hard to detect and of course even harder to remove. Once the system has been rebooted, the security thread is removed, since it is only stored in dynamic system memory, which does not retain data on power loss or reboot. 

*images.tweaktown.com/imagebank/news_windows7hack-01a_full.png

Via the software, hackers can remotely control the targeted computer and change their access level to the highest possible. Passwords can also be removed, letting hackers access a victim's files. What's more, the password is restored, so victims are unaware their security was breached. 

As the name implies, VBootkit 2.0 is the second such program developed by Vipin and Nitin, as the original was demonstrated back in 2007 and exposed a vulnerability in Windows Vista. 

Microsoft hasn't commented on the exploit.

*www.tweaktown.com/news/11984/windows_7_doomed_from_beginning_unfixable_hack/index.html


----------



## Faun (Apr 25, 2009)

^^lol


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 to have an 'XP mode'*



soumya said:


> *www.winsupersite.com/images/win7/vxp_01.jpg
> 
> 
> *www.winsupersite.com/images/win7/vxp_17.jpg​
> ...


Seems cool. I guess this seamless virtualization of XP which could be so easily set up will guarantee legacy applications will work for Enterprises and make migration path easier.
However is there a Linux mode as well? That would be great...

And I think they must bundle the XP with window decoration theme similar to 7 such that it does not look gaudy.


----------



## suhas.msh (Apr 25, 2009)

That Xp compatibility mode is what i've been waiting for all this time. I surely wuldnt hesitate to switch to windows 7 if it has xp compatiability...


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 25, 2009)

*i.gizmodo.com/5226696/windows-7-release-candidate-1s-best-surprise-new-features


----------



## abhadi (Apr 25, 2009)

hey guys,
          It seems that windows 7 RC has been out..... i.e build 7100 in the torrents. . 
_snip
snip_


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 25, 2009)

Build 7100 isn't confirmed to be Release Candidate yet.


----------



## desiibond (Apr 26, 2009)

Windows 7 is getting better and better and better. Isn't it?


----------



## topgear (Apr 26, 2009)

*Windows 7 RC Date Officially Confirmed*



> Mark your calendars, Microsoft has given us the official Windows 7 RC date
> 
> It’s official. Finally. *Windows 7 Release Candidate will be publically available* for your testing purposes – *for FREE – on May 5.*
> 
> ...



Source : *www.tomshardware.com/news/windows-release-candidate-rc-download,7632.html


----------



## soumya (Apr 26, 2009)

*Revealed: More Windows 7 RC details*

AAC/H.264/MPEG-2 support will not be provided to Windows 7 Home Basic and Starter customers. That functionality will only go out to Home Premium, Professional, and Enterprise/Ultimate users. But it looks like there will be add-ons made available (free or paid, it's not clear) to users of low-end Windows 7 versions.

Maximum RAM. All 32-bit versions of Windows 7 "support" 4 GB of RAM, of course. But if you go 64-bit, you can add up to 8 GB in Home Basic and Starter, 16 GB in Home Premium, and 192 GB in Professional, Enterprise, and Ultimate.

Windows Media Player Remote Media Experience (RME) is not available in Windows 7 Home Basic or Starter. However, all versions can share media over a home network.

All Windows 7 SKUs support 20 simultaneous SMB connections. This works out to 10 users, apparently.

XP Mode (formerly Virtual PC). As we first revealed yesterday, only Windows 7 Professional, Enterprise, and Ultimate are licensed to install XP Mode.

Source


----------



## topgear (May 2, 2009)

*Windows 7 System Requirements Finalized*



> System requirements for Windows 7 aren’t any great mystery, but now we’re getting a much better idea of what it’ll say on the retail box.
> 
> Microsoft posted relatively modest system requirements (at least for any computer belonging to a Tom’s Hardware reader) when it released the Windows 7 public beta in January and only slightly modified them for the release of yesterday’s Release Candidate.
> 
> ...



source : *www.tomshardware.com/news/windows-system-requirements-hardware-rc,7701.html


----------



## alexanderthegreat (May 2, 2009)

Has anyone got any leads on the price of the various editions? Will it cost a fortune too?


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (May 3, 2009)

*Windows 7 Release Date Leaked!!*



> Sockatume writes "Yesterday, two Acer executives in Europe separately let
> slip details that give us a good date for the release of Windows 7.
> First, Acer's vice-president for Europe discussed a new product,
> launching this September, that will support Windows 7's touch features.
> ...



Source : Slashdot.org

This is quiet understandable i guess from the arrival of RC this month


----------



## topgear (May 3, 2009)

Just take a look at this blog :
*windows7center.com/news/windows-7-pricing-details-leaked/
though I'm not sure if it's correct or not it will give you an idea about pricing


----------



## topgear (May 3, 2009)

Don't know if you guys already know it or not 

*Burn ISO Images Natively in Windows 7*


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (May 5, 2009)

*Windows 7 RC Official Download Available Now!*

Visit Here


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 5, 2009)

^^ Thanks!!


----------



## topgear (May 6, 2009)

*Microsoft Windows 7 SDK (ISO) Release Candidate* -download
*www.microsoft.com/downloads/detail...2a-fc94-4027-b67e-46bab7c5226c&DisplayLang=en

*Microsoft Windows XP Mode for windows 7* - download
*www.microsoft.com/downloads/detail...FamilyID=0e8fa9b3-c236-4b77-be26-173f032f5159


----------



## desiibond (May 6, 2009)

Hiiiiii from Windows 7 RC

Damn, it is breathtakingly crisp and clear.

i would say, even win 7 beta is nothing before the clarity of windows 7 RC.


----------



## Devrath_ND (May 6, 2009)

Is this time limited and can be used for lifetime.


----------



## desiibond (May 6, 2009)

no. it's not for lifetime. the os will be active only till March 1st 2010.


----------



## topgear (Jun 3, 2009)

*Microsoft: Windows 7 on October 22*

*It's getting pretty solid.*

Until there’s a press release on the Microsoft website, the speculation and analysis will continue. A recent news report has a Microsoft executive committing to a hard date.

“We feel confident that we will deliver Windows 7 with our partners on Oct. 22,” Bill Veghte, senior vice president for Microsoft's Windows business, said to Dow Jones.

That’s the best piece of information we have yet regarding Windows 7’s release date, which also falls right in line with what we’ve heard before from Acer.

Of course, that could just mean that Windows 7 will hit RTM (release to manufacturing) on that date, except Dow Jones’ headline read, “Microsoft: Windows 7 To Be Generally Available Oct 22.” 

Microsoft then later clarified to Gizmodo, “General Availability (GA) is when consumers can actually purchase the software and PCs with the software preinstalled.”

This, along with all the guesses pointing at October, seems to indicate that Windows 7 will be out well in time for the holiday shopping season.

Source : *www.tomshardware.com/news/microsoft-windows-october-release-date,7957.html


----------

